# First night in hotel, barking



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

We've gone away for the weekend and brought both dogs, a 6yr old and a 6.5mo, both GSD. The 6yr old is a seasoned traveller and is very good, even alone in a hotel room uncrated. It's the 6.5mo's first time in a hotel. 

We just went down to the hotel bar for a drink and left both dogs in the room, 6.5mo in his crate. Cleared it with the front desk to leave them alone in the room. We were gone for about half an hour from 7:30 to 8:00, no complaints, but as we were walking back to the room we could hear the puppy barking away. No noise from the adult dog. I'm guessing the puppy had probably been barking most of the time, but most people are our for dinner right now, so that's why there were no complaints. The people at the front desk didn't hear anything, but they were a room and the lobby away. 

My question is - how do we stop the barking when we're not here? He'll bark a tiny bit while we're with him but will quiet right away when asked. Did we expect too much, too soon?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You know, I have travelled all over the U.S. and Canada with my dogs and we have stayed in many hotels but I've never left them in the room alone. Instead I leave them in my car. That way if they do bark they won't disturb anyone. 

Since you are already on your trip I would either stay with the dogs at all times or leave the pup in your vehicle, especially if it's just for a short time period. Counter-conditioning a dog to be quiet when they are anxious takes quite a long time and I really don't think there is a quick fix for this trip.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, I'm not looking for a quick fix! This weekend was sort of a test for the puppy (that and to finish our Christmas shopping) to see how he'd do. We told the front desk what we were doing and they said it was fine - they'd call us at the bar if they heard anything or had any complaints. We'll for sure put him in the car when/if we go out tomorrow night for dinner instead of leaving him in the room. How would we go about counter-conditioning him? For future trips? And it's possible that he's barking at home, too. (Not sure, we haven't heard anything from neighbours, but if he's barking in the hotel, it's possible that he's barking at home too.)


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I was just reading a post here, one suggestion was to leave a radio on.. Also, something to chew on, maybe a kong with peanut butter..


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Debanneball said:


> I was just reading a post here, one suggestion was to leave a radio on.. Also, something to chew on, maybe a kong with peanut butter..


 yes a kong with peanut butter. but it has to last a wile so it must be frozen or at least very cold. you prolly don't have a freezer in your room so hide it outside somewhere in the bushes or ontop of your car. it will be cold enough next time you have to leave them.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmm, we did leave the TV on, and it's above freezing right now so the peanut butter wouldn't freeze. But maybe I'll hit up a grocery store and get him a nice marrow bone. I completely didn't think of distracting him with a long-lasting yummy treat!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

McWeagle said:


> Hmm, we did leave the TV on, and it's above freezing right now so the peanut butter wouldn't freeze. But maybe I'll hit up a grocery store and get him a nice marrow bone. I completely didn't think of distracting him with a long-lasting yummy treat!


Don't spend too much money...did you get my list?


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Don't spend too much money...did you get my list?


Got it!


----------

